# help with the sat test in egypt?



## ronaldinho92 (Aug 4, 2010)

i took many courses in the sat exam and still i didnt get the score i want and i want to find someone in here to take the test for me if anyone is willing to do it let me know


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ronaldinho92 said:


> i took many courses in the sat exam and still i didnt get the score i want and i want to find someone in here to take the test for me if anyone is willing to do it let me know




Sorry I am closing this thread... as mod for this room I find this a bit dodgy and would advice no one to take this "opportunity" up

Maiden


----------

